# كيفية تفعيل مجال ميكاترونكس حول الوطن العربي !



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 أبريل 2006)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام, أما بعد
فاليوم سنتكلم بعيداً عن المعلومات الهندسية بل سنتناقش بما هو أهم وهو كيفية تفعيل مجال ميكاترونكس في الوطن العربي, أو بالمختصر المفيد كيفية زيادة وعي الوطن العربي بأن لمهندس الميكاترونكس وجود, فالموضوع مطروح للنقاش, وسأبدأ أنا بطرح الموضوع
طالما تكلمنا على قدرة مهندس الميكاترونكس الغير تقليدية في الصناعة, فقدرته على الإبتكار والإبداع وكذلك معرفة خبايا الأشياء وأسرارها يفوق ا لتوقعات, فكيف نجعل لهذا المهندس وجوداً في أذهان الناس, يتم ذلك من خلال مشاريع يتم عملها بالفعل, وإطلاع ذوي الأمر (أصحاب الشركات والمصانع) عليها, فهذا الأسلوب نستطيع أن نجلب الأنظار تجاه قسم ميكاترونكس, ولن عملية جلب الأنظار ليست بالسهلة, يمكن أن نتفق بأن يكون قسم ميكاترونكس في ملتقى المهندسين العرب محط الأنظار دائماً ومنها نستطيع أن نقود هذا القسم للمستوى المطلوب منها, فمن الأشياء التي أقترحها لتفعيل مجال ميكاترونكس في الوطن العربي
1- التعاون بين الجامعات المختلفة وبين ملتقى المهندسين العرب, ويتم هذا بالتحاور مع رؤساء الأقسام وهذا بالتالي سيكون بالأمر السهل.
2- تقديم المشاريع في موضوع مستقل هنا في الملتقى الكريم, ويتم إخبار أصحاب الشركات بها, كما يمكن لأصحاب الشركات تحميل تفاصيل المشروع من خلال الملتقى.
3- تقديم العديد من الدورات هنا في القسم, وخصوصاً بأننا قد بدأنا بأول دورة وهي الماتلاب, بعدها سنتناول التالي
أ. تعلم كل شئ عن التحكمات الرقمية المبرمجة PLC
ب. تعلم كل شئ عن المتحكمات الدقيقة Microcontroller
ج. كيفية تصنيع Printed Circuit Board: وهو موجود بالفعل من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=100334#post100334
د. دورة في التصميم الميكانيكي
ه. دورة في برنامج ORCAD الشهير للتصميم الدوائر الكهربية.
فكما ترون إخواني الكرام مايمتلكه مهندس ميكاترونكس أكبر بكثير مما يمكن لأي مهندس أن تصوره, فإذا تم التعاون والعمل بيننا هنا في الملتقى على توفير تلك الأفكار نستطيع أن نجعل من قسم ميكاترونكس الأول بين الأقسام في العالم, ونوجد مجالاً يختص بهذا المجال فقط :67: 
أعتذر على الإطالة, وأنتظر آرائكم لتفعيل مجال ميكاترونكس في الوطن العربي
تحياتي :7:​


----------



## waleedss (27 أبريل 2006)

كلام كبير وانا بفكر اعمل دبلومه في القسم ده
عندي فكرة ابو حميد بصفتك دارس 
اكتبلنا المواد التي تدرسها باكبر تفصيل ممكن والكتب التي تاخذ منها منهجكم
يعني نحط منهج تعليم ذاتي للراغب في تعرم القسم ليكون مرجع لمهندسي الميكانيكا لدراسة ماينقصهم والعكس لمهندسي الكهرباء


----------



## هيا العاني (2 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخ احمد على هذا الطرح المفيد....ونحن مستعدون لتقديم المساعدة من اجل ان ينتشر هذا العلم المفيد بين ابناء امتنا لنواكب تطورات العصر ....ومستعدون لتوفير معلومات غايه في الروعه والفائده لجميع الاخوه في القريب العاجل انشاء الله.


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (9 مايو 2006)

شكرا لجهودك الجبارة اخ احمد وبارك الله فيك وان شاء الله سنبقى معا نحو غد مشرق لنا ولتخصصصنا الغالي علينا جميعا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 مايو 2006)

*بدءً !!*





أخواني الكرام, حقاً إنه لشئ جميل أن نرى هذا الحماس تجاه القسم, فجميعنا لدينا الرغبة في أن يكون لنا حق ننفرد به, وهو عمل يختص به مهندس الميكاترونكس دون غيره من الأقسام المختلفة, لذلك سنتفق على بعض الآتي, يقوم كل عضو بوضع مناهج جامعته, ومحاولة مقارنتها مع مناهج للجامعات الأوربية, ومحاولة إكتشاف النقص بها, هذا أولاً
ثانياً عمل موضوع ويكون مثبت نذكر به الجامعات العربية التي بها قسم ميكاترونكس, بحيث تكون مثل الدليل لمن يريد الدخول لهذا القسم.
أن يتم جذب الأنظار نحو هذا القسم في الملتقى عن طريق إبلاغ الزملاء عن هذا الملتقى, ومنها ستزداد دائرة المعرفة لهذا القسم.
وأنتظر ردودكم وإقتراحاتكم
والله الموفق​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 مايو 2006)

*مناهج قسم ميكاترونكس لجامعة 6 أكتوبر*





أخواني مهندسي الميكاترونكس, أبدأ بوضع مناهج قسم ميكاترونكس لسنوات الأربع له, حيث أن ميكاترونكس تدرس لمدة أربعة سنوات هذا بالإضافة إلى السنة الإعدادية للهندسة ليصبح عدد السنين خمسة, وهي كالتالي
































وأنتظر آرائكم وإقتراحاتكم
تحياتي :7:​


----------



## justice (16 مايو 2006)

مشكور والله يا باشمهندس


----------



## robotic_iraq (1 نوفمبر 2006)

.............goood Work Man ...........


----------



## heart_beat292 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جامعة العلوم والتكنولحيا الاردنية تدرس تخصص المكاترنكس 
وهذا هو موقعها
www.just.edu.jo


----------



## سعيد القطب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه اللمحه المباركه


----------



## arelshazly (21 فبراير 2007)

جهد جبار غير مسبوق من جامعة 6 أكتوبر العريقة ومجهود فوق الممتاز من المهندس /أحمد عفيفى 
وأقترح استكمالا لهذه المسيرة وهذا العطاء من كل الأخوة الأعضاء أن يتم إضافة المواد والمصادر التى تشرح كل مادة من المواد بكل سنة دراسية مثلا مادة Mathematics2 بالسنة الأولى يتم طرحها على جميع الأعضاء من لدية مصادر يتم تحميلها على الموقع وهكذا باقى المواد لاستفادة الجميع منها وبالتوفيق


----------



## eng_sasi (23 مارس 2007)

يوجد قسم الميكاتلرونكس ايضا في جامعه حلوان ويتم الدراسه فيها كالاتي 
اول سنه اعدادي
تاني سنه اولي ميكانيكا عام
تالت ورابع وخامس سنه ميكاترونكس
يعني يتم التخصص في قسم ميكاترونكس لمده ثلاث سنوات


----------



## eng_sasi (23 مارس 2007)

المواد التي يتم دراستها في اول سنه تخصص في قسم الميكاترونكس هي 10 مواد
cnc
logic circuits and microcontroller
modeling
electronics
mangment and marketing
numerical methods
analog control
solid mechanics
measurment
computer archetecture


----------



## eng_sasi (23 مارس 2007)

المواد التي يتم دراستها تاني سنه تخصص هي ايضا 10 مواد وهي:
machine 
design
fluid
interface
power electronics
quality control or servo motors
digital control 
controlers
application of power electronics
adaptive control or cnc machines


----------



## jarod501 (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## MUSLIM125 (20 فبراير 2008)

أخى الفاضل هناك مشاركة قديمة فى نفس الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19337.html

و أسعى أن أضع لائحة جامعة كبيرة أمريكية كنت و جدتها على الشبكة أضعها حينما يتيسر الأمر و الله المستعان


----------

